# Taurus Fires CEO Mark Kresser



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

This is the guts that was supposed to turn the company around:

Breaking: Taurus Manufacturing fires CEO Mark Kresser | Gun Nuts Media


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They needed to! Taurus really started to take a good turn in the late 90s early 2000s, but they have squandered that. I would not buy a Taurus for anything now. Well, maybe their 92fs knockoff, but that's probably about it. Actually no, if I wanted the 92fs I'd just buy the Beretta.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They just hired him like a year ago.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Correction, two or three years ago


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I say they neede to b/c they have not progressed. Rather, they have digressed under his charge, so he needed to go.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GCBHM said:


> I say they neede to b/c they have not progressed. Rather, they have digressed under his charge, so he needed to go.


I think that's debatable, I don't think they've ever gotten better in order to digress.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL!!! You're probably right.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

A couple things they could do to improve the bottom line:

get rid of their stupid restricted parts list (they won't sell certain parts to the general public because we are too stupid to figure out how to install them in a gun)
make better guns (only Taurus I ever bought the firing pin broke after 200 rounds and they won't sell me a new one because it's a restricted part)
improve their customer service. (I've called called customer service multiple times in the past and never could get anybody on the phone.)

Other than that, no big changes need to be made to make them profitable (lol)

Pretty soon their guns will be able to be in the corporate hall of fame, along with products like the Edsel, Corvair, and so many other wonderful manufactured pieces of s*it


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They are trying to capture a market that does not want to pay the prices to get top quality work; however, they are making junk.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you buy junk and have to depend on it in a life and death situation, you won't have to worry about buying more junk. I've been through my share of junk guns. I wouldn't rely on a Taurus in a life and death situation. Just my personal experience and opinion. I have only one Taurus and it's non functional, but will make a good paperweight if I ever get a desk to use again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

RK3369 said:


> If you buy junk and have to depend on it in a life and death situation, you won't have to worry about buying more junk. I've been through my share of junk guns. I wouldn't rely on a Taurus in a life and death situation. Just my personal experience and opinion. I have only one Taurus and it's non functional, but will make a good paperweight if I ever get a desk to use again.


Yes - but the Taurus fans will debate you to the end of the world that you are a "hater." No matter how many people tell the same stories... I've made my feelings about their products known many times....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I really doubt Taurus will ever be synonymous with 'quality'... 'affordability' maybe, but not 'quality'. Taurus fills a certain niche in the firearms market. I'm good with that... the industry needs manufacturers like Taurus and Bersa too... different strokes for different folks.

The world needs "Saturday Night Specials" as well as high quality, dependable firearms.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think folks read too much into articles like this. For all we know, not being part of any board of director's privy information, that Taurus just wanted to go in a different direction. Or they wanted stock shares to climb. Or they wanted to put their own people in place. Or they wanted .... <<fill in your blank here>>. Taurus has it's ups-and-downs just like any other company. Every company or brand has it's haters and detractors and it's lovers and supporters. For what it's worth, I own three Taurus handguns and all three of them are accurate, well-designed (considering they use mostly old Beretta designs) and _as reliable as any other handgun that I own_. The key is good cleaning and lubrication, good ammo, and good trigger habits.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, look at all these Beretta designs

http://www.taurususa.com/pistols.cfm


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

some people like Fords, others Chevies. Some of the worst cars I've ever owned have been Fords and as a result, I wouldn't buy another one ever again. That said, I've also had problems with Chevies and am not prone to buying those now either. Best results I've had overall have been with Toyota and I've bought several of those over the past 15 years or so. Same with guns, I suppose. Bad experience with a Taurus, burn me once, that's the last time. I've had problem with a few other brands also (SCCY and Bersa) but those folks have sent me the parts to fix those issues, unlike Taurus because of their company policies. Because of after sale service, I would probably buy another Bersa although I am not sure it would be my top choice. Future purchases will probably be from what I perceive to be higher quality guns to begin with where price won't be the primary deciding factor.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a market in the industry for Taurus. If there wasn't, they wouldn't still be selling guns. 

I now have two Taurus models in my collection. Both are revolvers and are stainless steel. I suppose I'll just hang on to hem for a while. At least, until I know for sure what I want to do with them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I recently acquired a Taurus model 82. It is SS, has a 3" ribbed heavy-barrel, full-length extractor, and wood checkered grips. It has a low-profile front sight, and a groove rear sight. 

It came with it's OEM box and all paperwork. It's a six-shot .38 special. It's only been fired a total of 12 times and is in perfect condition. 

I've looked it over carefully, and it feels very good in my hand, and fit / finish is quite good. Trigger pull is heavy in DA model as I expected. 

The price was great. It was free! My FIL gave it to me, as he no longer wants it. 

I've done a search for this particular model on the net, and I can't find it anywhere. I do know that it hasn't been produced for some time. 

You know......I just might have to reconsider my overall opinion of Taurus's. Naw.......ain't gonna happen.............:anim_lol:


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> I've done a search for this particular model on the net, and I can't find it anywhere. I do know that it hasn't been produced for some time.


Taurus 82? Can't find info? They still make and offer the blued version. Taurus 82B4 Revolver | .38 SPL 6 Rounds Blue Finish


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Scorpion8 said:


> Taurus 82? Can't find info? They still make and offer the blued version. Taurus 82B4 Revolver | .38 SPL 6 Rounds Blue Finish


Try finding a SS version with a 3" barrel. :watching:

I'm not up to speed with the Taurus model numbering system. The OEM box says Model 2-820039-82.

This is about all that I could find. It's obviously blue, and the SS version is even harder to find. http://www.taurusarmed.net/forums/t...ntage-model-82-3-barrel-still-being-made.html

Finally found a pic of it. This one has the rubber grips, and mine has the checkered wood grips. http://i769.photobucket.com/albums/xx338/Tslepebull/TaurusM82.jpg


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Just bc there is a market for garbage doesn't mean it isn't garbage. Taurus gun on the whole are cheap, and you get exactly what you pay for. Cheap hunks of metal that really aren't professional grade. Why anyone would want to trust their life to one, idk. Range gun, sure, but not foe EDC.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> Just bc there is a market for garbage doesn't mean it isn't garbage. Taurus gun on the whole are cheap, and you get exactly what you pay for. Cheap hunks of metal that really aren't professional grade. Why anyone would want to trust their life to one, idk. Range gun, sure, but not foe EDC.


Sad fact is, there are more people than not, who simply believe that a gun is a gun is a gun is a gun. Taurus (and some other manufacturers) are aware of this and are counting on it.

Some gun shops are quite happy to make a sale, period, w/o trying to upsell a potential customer. For some, a couple hundred dollars is quite an investment for a handgun. They couldn't fathom paying upwards of $1K or more, for a handgun.

It basically boils down to economics and need. For many, economics will always trump need.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep!


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have eleven Taurus® revolvers.............
• Mdl 85B2CH 38 Special - 1994
• Mdl 669SS4CP 357 Magnum - 1996
• Mdl 85B2 38 Special - 1997
• Mdl 617SS2 357 Magnum - 2003
• Mdl 605SS3 357 Magnum - 2006
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2007
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2010
• Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum - 2012
• Mdl 425SS2 41 Magnum - 2012
• Mdl 85SS2UL 38 Special - 2012
• Mdl 992B4 22lr/22Mag - 2013

All have performed superbly and I continue to shoot them all almost every week.

I have only encountered two problems.........
• Mdl 85B2CH broke a firing pin after 11,000+ rounds. I replaced the firing pin & it's still going strong.
I have zero complaints with Taurus® customer service. The one time I had to send a gun in they fixed and returned it when they said they would. Specifically.....................
• Mdl 617 developed excessive cylinder to forcing cone gap (.011") after almost 6,000 rounds. I sent it to Taurus® and they replaced the cylinder and adjusted the crane and yoke. I've since put 2,000+ rounds through it and it's still going strong.

I will not hesitate to buy additional Taurus® revolvers. They are an outstanding value.
• [B]www.taurusarmed.net[/B]


----------



## moriver (Dec 29, 2014)

I love reading these threads where guys are banging the Taurus line of products. I don't post much to this type of deal because I spend more time shooting and less time typing myself. I own a few Taurus products the G2, a PT 111 pro and a slim are all in my collection. All have well over a thousand rounds and have never had an issue, I quit the mental masturbation of counting rounds some time back. Facts are Taurus makes fine products and if you have looked at the finish of some other products closely you will find the Taurus fit and finish better than some other brands . I looked at a Glock today at the range and told the guy it looked like my 6th grader put it together. He looked at my G2 and said your right, lol. If you want to spend more money than you have to do the same job by all means buy up, if you want that name because its what you want go for it just dont tell me its because using a Taurus is risky for a ccw gun. I have repeatedly been told what a clunker my G2 is so I came up with a test for all the fan boys. I tell them we each get 1 shot to shoot each other in the chest and since my Taurus is such a piece of junk I get to shoot them first and then they can shoot me.....know one has taken me up on that for some reason????? I hope all the fan boys keep up the Taurus is junk campaign.....it keeps the price low on a great product. As far as the CEO and his exit I am sure it was for cause and I expect more good things out of Taurus. As for me I will keep going to the range and out shooting you boys that need to spend less time typing and more time shooting.

Shooting a Taurus is like pulling your old jon boat to the lake with your old work truck and out fishing the guy hat has 70K in his boat and 60K in his truck and you out fish the poser. He always will have an excuse and you can just laugh and smile while thinking the whole time....."Its your store buddy, tell it like you want it".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

moriver said:


> I have repeatedly been told what a clunker my G2 is so I came up with a test for all the fan boys. I tell them we each get 1 shot to shoot each other in the chest and since my Taurus is such a piece of junk I get to shoot them first and then they can shoot me.....know one has taken me up on that for some reason?????


I've seen a lot - a lot of pro Taurus comments on all sorts of gun forums over the years. I've made my comments well known about Taurus. My life is worth more to me than a Taurus. You like it - fine. You'll never convince me, and I'll never convince you. Someone gives me a Taurus - it would be up for sale before the day is over. I've owned more handguns since the 1990s than most people can dream of... So, I have quite a lot of experience to go off of. I'm not just another internet commando spouting off garbage.

But out of ALL the comments I have seen by Taurus fanatics, this is officially the dumbest thing I have EVER seen posted. Any follow up and endless debate is just a pure waste of time with someone stating this. I realize I am a moderator here - and I go out of my way to smooth over things. But c'mon. C'mon!


ESPECIALLY from someone who makes his very first post something like this.

This would be like me pointing to someone in a rusted car that can barely run versus a new car (ANY make/model) - Saying: "I'll tell ya what, my rusted,, junky car spewing smoke car is just as good as your car. Let's drive into each other and I'll prove it."

"Why, or why isn't anyone taking me up on this?!"

Geeze...
















I'm not saying a Taurus is a rusted piece of junk. But just your analogy is so silly my 7 year old is smarter than that. I guess you are making the rounds to all the gun forum websites, to make such a post your very first one...

In this case, whatever you say. You clearly are the intellectual giant in this argument









No further reply to your comments will be coming...


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll think Taurus became a good product. I know many hate the name but I see it this way.

The problem that I saw with Taurus was, to many different products and not enough support. 90 day warranty (actually that what it is) No Magazines for the 700 series. The 700 series that would be a runner if Taurus would deliver the Magazines to the gun. People run to e-bay and payed exotic price tags for a single stack mag.

The 700 series, and Millennium guns shooting like a champ. The 92 and the 1911 are decent quality. The quality of the gun is not the issue anymore with Taurus. It is the accessory marked and spare parts policy of the guns that hurt Taurus. 
No joke, who buy's a gun when s/he becomes one single stack mag with the new 709 gun and for the second magazine on e-bay they have to pay $ 50.00 (still single stack) and sometimes even more. The millennium is better but for a 12 stack still to expensive.

It looks to me, Taurus sells decent guns but don't care for the customers needs like magazines, the aftermarket and spare parts. 

Opinion off.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've never seen a pt 1911 that didn't look like it was assembled in a running blender.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> I've never seen a pt 1911 that didn't look like it was assembled in a running blender.


I agree, and it is one of their better products (reliability-wise), like the Beretta 92 clone.

Taurus knows where their 'niche' in the market is, as said above. A person who wants to own a gun to shoot a few times, and then put it in his underwear drawer for 30 years will probably like it just fine. A lot of people will luck out and get one from a good run and fire thousands of rounds without a problem.

The majority of serious shooters will avoid them because they know their quality control is erratic, but serious gun nuts are in the minority of people who own guns. There will always be a market for cheap guns that 'usually' function.


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm actually amused reading all of this. My Taurus 608 6" .357 doesn't have the fit/finish of my 4" 629. It also didn't cost nearly as much. I have embarrassed more than a few folks holding 586/686s and Colt Pythons even though they both have a far superior trigger pull. I lost count of rounds near 5,000 (mixed pretty evenly between .38/.357) and it's still shooting fantastically. 200 yards free-hand on a water heater is not a problem given 2-3 sighters for elevation. I would easily put my life on the line with my Taurus. My 629 has actually been a lot less reliable than my Taurus and been to a local gunsmith twice. I still don't completely trust it, but will have a Super Redhawk Alaskan soon (from the friend I got the 629 from) and will then debate selling my 629. For the record I got the 629 with 7 rounds fired the factory test and a full cylinder from my friend. It's somewhere around 700 now with more than a few mechanical failures. I normally run mid to hot .44spl loads and the occasional standard mag load through it. I have NOT run loads through it that the Alaskan eats like candy... I do prefer the feel of Rugers and the triggers of Smiths but broadly painting the entire brand as junk is just ignorant and sounds like Ford-vs-Chevy or Stihl-vs-Husqvana...

Oh, and Hi everyone, new member here!!! Probably not the best introduction... LOL


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, and congratulations - you won the lottery.


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I guess I did from the sounds of it... I will say that a friend has a small Taurus 9mm sub-compact (I forget the model). It is about the worst little pistol I've ever fired, outside of another friend's polymer Walther .380... The trigger pull is a mile long and horribly gritty, I average a 4" group, about 6" off of point of aim, at about 10' and it doesn't feed reliably. I told her to throw it way or sell it, but for God's sake, don't carry it... A good friend's Dad has a 5-shot tracker in .44 mag. It is an interesting revolver to shoot, but recoil-wise is similar to my Smith. The accuracy is pretty good but the finish looks like it was bead blasted...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Be careful Locust, commenting on a Taurus that you don't OWN will get you labeled as a hater


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been a 'gun nut' since childhood, and I like any of them that are accurate and dependable, regardless of brand. Guns that deliver value, at a reasonable price, are my favorites. Stevens, Marlin, Mossberg, Hi-Standard, H&R, Ithaca, and even Remington and Winchester have fit this bill for me over the years, so I am definitely not a snob, when it comes to selecting firearms. If I had one that performed well, I would likely be content with it, as you are with yours. I just won't buy one, knowing that it is a crap-shoot. 

When you consider how much you will be spending to actually shoot a gun enough to become proficient with it, the hundred dollars or so more that you will spend for something with a proven track record seems irrelevant.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bisley said:


> When you consider how much you will be spending to actually shoot a gun enough to become proficient with it, the hundred dollars or so more that you will spend for something with a proven track record seems irrelevant.


I 100% agree with ya!


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I could agree with that. The problem is, even the better have companies have been experiencing Q.C. issues of late... Dad had a VERY nice old model Vaquero 5.5" .45Colt years ago. It handled great and felt great. It would barely group 12" @ 7 yards, shooting off of a rest. We tried several loads, seating depths, etc. The Gun went to Ruger twice. When it was done, Dad had about $750.00 in a gun that was still inaccurate. I don't know if he ever measured the forcing cone and cylinder mouths to determine those relationships... On the flip side, I had an old model Bisley Vaquero (loved it) in .45 Colt. It was a 5.5" blued model. It shot the lights out. The only reason I sold it (back to the original owner, and friend) is that I want a 7.5" Blackhawk Bisley .45 Colt with the adjustable target sights for a more crisp picture and easy point of impact regulation. I have no problem buying another Ruger, but that revolver left a sour taste in my mouth, as did a horribly inaccurate P89 9mm that I briefly owned. One of my best friends (mentioned earlier as the source of my 629 and future Super Redhawk Alaskan) also had a P89. It was amazingly accurate and was a joy to shoot. I will still roll the dice if I think its worthwhile. Having seen bad specimens from Ruger, Colt, S&W, Walther, Browning, Remington, Glock and Springfield though, I believe in the motto of trust, but verify.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep, they all have issues, from time to time. But the name brands can get away with it, if they move quickly to set it right, and don't repeat it too often. I have sent a Ruger, a Walther, a CZ, and a Springfield in, and received prompt service that corrected the problem immediately. Ruger and Springfield even sent small gifts along with the gun as gestures of good will, though the prompt service is actually what I appreciated. 

Their reputations remain intact, as a result. Had any of them failed, I would be reluctant to buy another gun from them.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I learned something in this treat.
So - astronomical overpriced media-ware guns are good and are for intellectual high educated people that can shoot a gun right.
Taurus customers are just plane stupid, because even when the gun works just fine, they are to stupid to know the difference.
Than - Well - I'm proud to be a stupid West German mechanical engineer.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nobody has complained about the engineering or design of Taurus guns. It is the business management people who decide what materials to take shortcuts on in the manufacturing process, and how strictly to adhere to quality control on the assembly line. If an engineer designs a machine to be built from forged steel, and an accountant overrules him and they use a MIM part instead, the engineer is helpless to do anything about it.

Stoner's original design of what is now the AR-15 worked perfectly in testing, but when the Secretary of Defense got through with it, it malfunctioned during combat because they used money saving modifications when they mass produced it. Same principle.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

It is always interesting for me to see, how marketing works.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Geez oh petes, can't we just get along? The Taurus I have seems to work pretty good!


----------



## LocustCutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Bisley,
I wish that Dad had received the same treatment from Ruger, or that he would have received an accurate gun back from them. As it is, he swears he'll never buy another Ruger revolver unless he can mike everything and use plug gauges on the cylinder. Either way, I understand what you're saying and generally agree. I've just had better luvk on the whole than you and others have had, with Taurus products anyway. Now, when I save the money for my new S&W 625 JM... That's another story.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> I've seen a lot - a lot of pro Taurus comments on all sorts of gun forums over the years. I've made my comments well known about Taurus. My life is worth more to me than a Taurus. You like it - fine. You'll never convince me, and I'll never convince you. Someone gives me a Taurus - it would be up for sale before the day is over. I've owned more handguns since the 1990s than most people can dream of... So, I have quite a lot of experience to go off of. I'm not just another internet commando spouting off garbage.
> 
> But out of ALL the comments I have seen by Taurus fanatics, this is officially the dumbest thing I have EVER seen posted. Any follow up and endless debate is just a pure waste of time with someone stating this. I realize I am a moderator here - and I go out of my way to smooth over things. But c'mon. C'mon!
> 
> ...


He must be a supporting member of taurusarmed.net. They are such knuckle heads over there.


----------

